# Current job Scenario in Australia for Architects...!



## sumtee (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I am an Architect (B.Arch) & postgraduate in Construction Management, with more than 5 years of experience in india architectural co-ordination & construction management.
To explore my carrier internationally i've decided to apply for PR for Australia & want to settle down in Sydney (NSW).. i've applied for job in few companies from here but didn't get any response.. so im just wondering & want to know the chances of getting a good job there & overall job market there & what salary i could expect.. also if some one could help me important professional skills which might help me to grow further... 
your inputs will be a great help for my future.. Thank you.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Before you have PR - no company would entertain you.
You can check out seek.com to know the demand of your kinda job!


----------



## sumtee (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for reply Suprem.
I'm about to start my procedure for applying PR.. I'm not much aware about rules and norms(trying to understand though) what would you suggest, should I apply through agent or will be able to manage at my own..? Agent is charging 85k to 95 k. 
Pls. Suggest.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

As an architect, it will be basically impossible for you to obtain sponsorship from overseas as there are numerous local candidates to choose from. Your only option is to apply for permanent residence as superm suggested. You may wish to get an agent but it's entirely possible to do it on your own. Have a look at the SkillSelect website to determine next steps. SkillSelect

Also have a look at the AACA website to get a better understanding of the skills assessment process (a requirement for migration): Architects Accreditation Council Of Australia « Migration Skills Assessment


----------



## jawahar84 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi I am done with bachelors of architecture from Anna university chennai. I was going to apply for skills assessment under AACA . has anyone gone through the process for the same?


----------



## chorubhai (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi sumtee .. i am an architect in India .. wanted to know whether Indian degree is valid over there and can i get a job over there ?


----------



## dineshrajnkl (Jul 14, 2017)

Till date no positive assessment from AACA for the architects from India. No Con****ants are ready to take risk as it is always negative. Better try with VETASSESS assessment for Architectural Draft Person or Construction Project Manager. Be sure that you have the related CV & Work experience in your hand before applying.


----------

